
Seo optimization: How to optimize your site for seo - komiallen
http://www.jamesken.club/2017/04/seo-optimization-how-to-optimize-your.html
======
kindjames
SEO = Search Engine Optimization.

Therefore, your title reads:

Search Engine Optimization optimization : How to optimize your site for Search
Engine Optimization

